# AZA z-01



## deaner17 (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm looking to purchase these wheels for the goat this spring... looking for 18x8 in the front and 18x8.5 out back, going with the 45mm offset. Should i be worried about and rubbing with these?


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

The rear application is slightly aggresive. What size tires do you plan on running?


----------



## deaner17 (Sep 3, 2008)

actually that was my next question... what would be a good size without and rubbing?


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

deaner17 said:


> actually that was my next question... what would be a good size without and rubbing?


It's always tough to get a wheel and tire combo not to rub on the GTO. with the wheel dimensions you provided, the biggest I would go with in the rear is a 255/40-18. You may even want to consider running the 8" width all the way around with 245/40-18s.


----------

